# pfeiltasten



## JavaForever (1. Mai 2010)

hi 
kann ich mit hilfe von keyTyped(KeyEvent evt) von java.awt.event.KeyListener (interface) auf das drücken von Pfeiltasten überprüfen? mit getKeyChar() des KeyEvent objekts kann man ja nur vom unicode unterstützte zeichen bekommen.
Thx im voraus


----------



## Schandro (1. Mai 2010)

```
if(evt.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_UP){
```
usw...


----------



## JavaForever (1. Mai 2010)

Vielen dank meister Schandro
Ave Schandro!
JavaForever te salutat!


----------

